#ubuntu-tablet 2011-11-16
<Myrtti> aw, how disappointing
<popey> L(]
<popey> er
<popey> ☺
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-tablet to: Welcome to #ubuntu-tablet | http://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tablet
#ubuntu-tablet 2011-11-17
<Myrtti> hm
<Myrtti> I wonder how much legwork would need to be done between Canonical and Swype inc to include Swype in the software centre
<Myrtti> I'd pay for it
<popey> is it really that good?
<Myrtti> well it is that good in Android
<Myrtti> although this just reminds me what I just read on their website
<Myrtti> that they rather make deals with OEM's so that the support can come from them
<Myrtti> that's why swype isn't available from the market
#ubuntu-tablet 2011-11-18
<Myrtti> hm
<Myrtti> I suppose I should learn how to do luks crypt with a key in external usb stick
